# Pistol Case with no liner



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a friend who wants a case built for 2 - 45 Ruger revolver pistols. Stainless steel. He wants the case made out of one block of wood, split in two, then carve out top and bottom for the pistols to fit in tightly. No felt, nothing - just wood to metal. I'm concerned that no matter how tight I make it, there will be wear on the metal and wood. Also he wants it long enough so I can carve a handle on one end so it is carried like you'd carry a lunch box. Any suggestions, comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wasn't there a movie about this? (Just kidding) Ron once you have made 10 posts you will be able to Private Message other forum members and I think Daveinvegas is the person to ask about this. Dave builds custom gun cases with unusual designs. To get your 10 posts quick visit the show and tell section and comment on the projects you see there.


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

I own several firearms and I would advise against placing a pistol in an unlined box. But, you can route a cavity out of the wood in the shape of the revolver that should limit movement to some degree to prevent damaging the finish. In my opinion it would have to be a fairly snug fit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Once you get the box done you could put some letters on it for him 
" This Is Stick UP , Hands Up "  LOL ,but I would not sign the box with your name 

====



alaskagypsy said:


> I have a friend who wants a case built for 2 - 45 Ruger revolver pistols. Stainless steel. He wants the case made out of one block of wood, split in two, then carve out top and bottom for the pistols to fit in tightly. No felt, nothing - just wood to metal. I'm concerned that no matter how tight I make it, there will be wear on the metal and wood. Also he wants it long enough so I can carve a handle on one end so it is carried like you'd carry a lunch box. Any suggestions, comments would be appreciated.


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

*great project*

thanks for suggestion. have seen daveinvegas posts and good stuff


----------



## TimmerwerkTV (May 9, 2012)

nice case


----------

